# TCA Electronics Plans - Amps, DACs, etc.



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I realize that the TCA thrust right now seems to be in subwoofers.
And actually in getting out multiple subwoofers.

*I was wondering what the plans (if any) are for TCA electronics?*

Obviously the Gizmo v1.0 and v1.0M (modified) are out.
v1.1 (fixed blinking light on off and higher voltage output) will be out after the v1.0M's are gone

The DAC-MAN is cancelled or at least on hold or not going to be released in original form.

There was talk about a larger integrated amp with more inputs, etc.
(I'll see if I can find those old threads/links)
Just wondering if that or other projects are in the pipeline.
:thumbsup:oke:

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Links*

reserved...

...for any links to current or speculation threads


*TCA Gizmo*
- Store - Gizmo v1.0
- Question & Answer Thread on Gizmo
- Naming for the Gizmo (formerly X-19) thread
- v1.1 vs. v1.0 thread
- Impressions
- Input voltage limits thread


*TCA DAC-MAN*
- DAC-MAN has arrived thread


*Amplifiers*
- Empower 2 wireless: $599
- Empower 2: $499
- X-Amp (Power amp) : $299
- Gizmo 2 wireless: $299
- Gizmo 2: $229
--- 36wpc (8ohm); 50wpc (4ohm)
--- Remote, Built-In Crossover; Sub-Out
--- Inputs: USB, Digital Coax, Digital Optical, RCA
--- projected price: $229 delivered
- Stereoid (Integrated Amp): $179-$229 (depending on final feature set)
--- Link - "The Stereoid Amp concept amp ..." thread
--- 75wpc (8ohm) "no frills"

*Larger Amps*
Link
Link2
After that, it will be the larger amps ... I want to do 2 of them.
- Our larger amps will use the X-amp's chassis.
- 45 WPC amp with 2 Analog inputs plus a USB input for the $199-$219 range
- 150 WPC amp, 3-4 Analog inputs plus USB to match with our DAC. The combo should be less than $500 and could form the base of a REALLY high end system. 


*Projected specs for TCA products plus future TCA plans* 
(4-21-08 original post)
Link


*UNOFFICIAL summary of products and prices* 
(5-4-08 original post)
Link


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

reserved #2...

...for I don't know what...


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike - Right now, I am finishing the amps for the subwoofer line (and right now, I have the completed prototype for the single 18 .. it's sounding great) ... and I have already started conversation for some amplfiers.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

craigsub said:


> Mike - Right now, I am finishing the amps for the subwoofer line (and right now, I have the completed prototype for the single 18 .. it's sounding great) ... and I have already started conversation for some amplfiers.


Craig -

Wow great.

I was just trying to remember the names and tentative plans of the other integrated amps and started organizing an index.
I really thought your answer would be -- everything on hold.

Very cool.

:rock:

Thanks

Mike


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

This is indeed great to hear! I have been listening to a prototype stereo X-Amp from AV123. Still shows a ton of promise, but still has noise in my system.

I even went out and got a passive preamp. Did great for a bit, until I got a new DAC with higher output (my old DAC has passive, transformer-based output, a little lower than normal I think). Then, I had the same issues of overdriving I had with my Gizmo. But oddly, even the passive preamp couldn't control it! At least with volume control, the Gizmo works and sounds great.

So, yeah, great to hear of the plans. I have a small Gainclone in running that system now, and it sounds good. Want better :applause:


----------

